# Heavy Cream, where in the market?



## giggler (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm trying to make a recipe from here that calls for heavy cream, like 1 cup. 

 the grocer has half and half next to the milk. They also have these little boxes like we used to get in school called Whipping Cream?

Is That Heavy Cream?

Confused as always.. Eric. Austin Tx.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 18, 2017)

That would be it. Our carton actually reads "heavy whipping cream".


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 18, 2017)

Heavy Cream/Whipping Cream is 35% MF

I usually substitute with 18% for the 35%.  Unless the recipe needs all the fat to work but in my experience, it is usually just for "mouth feel".


----------



## blissful (Feb 18, 2017)

I usually buy it in a 32 oz. carton that says, 'heavy whipping cream', current prices are $3.99 at one store, often up to $4.99 at others. While it is a luxury item, you can use it in curries, cream soups, making butter, in coffee, cream gravies, frostings, making caramel, and there seems to be no shortage of uses for it. It's become a habit to have on hand, one I wouldn't easily give up. The prices are pretty high so if we have budget cuts, it won't be around forever here.

Cream keeps well in the refrigerator, often lasting a week or two. Extra containers that are sealed are kept in the refrigerator for weeks. I've never had mine go bad. 

Heavy whipping cream is found in the milk case of the super market, where milk, half and half, almond milk, soy milk, and coconut milk, are found.


----------



## di reston (Feb 18, 2017)

'Heavy Cream' is what we call 'Double Cream' in the UK. It's much thicker than whipping cream, and is better than the thinner whipping cream for certain recipes, however, if you're looking to do a cream based sauce, it's just a question of reducing your whipping cream until it thickens the sauce. Many people prefer that.

I don't know if any of you have heard of 'Devon cream', which is even thicker still, and whips to a very thick cream - not always desirable, and you would certainly need less if you used that, as the fat content is higher, but it's delicious on cakes and pastries. For savoury dishes I always go for the thinner cream, and for cakes and sweet pastries it has to be full fat - and then you go on a diet for a few days to work it out of your system, and also walks every day for a week to work off the fat!

Many regards to everyone

di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## tenspeed (Feb 18, 2017)

Depending upon what you are making, half and half can be substituted for heavy cream.  I use half and half for cream sauces to cut down on fat and calories.

  "_A cup of heavy cream has 800 calories and 88 grams of fat. A cup of half and half, a commercial mixture of light cream and whole milk, only has 320 calories and 24 grams of fat. Replacing heavy cream with half and half lowers both the calories and the fat in a dish by more than 50 percent. However, it does not work well for making whipped cream, and it makes a thinner sauce than heavy cream when used as a thickener._"

  Source: https://www.reference.com/food/can-half-half-substituted-heavy-cream-329bc93d813600a9#


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 18, 2017)

Heavy cream and whipping cream are different names for the same product.  They typically contain between 35% and 40% milk fat.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 18, 2017)

tenspeed said:


> Depending upon what you are making, half and half can be substituted for heavy cream.  I use half and half for cream sauces to cut down on fat and calories.
> 
> "_A cup of heavy cream has 800 calories and 88 grams of fat. A cup of half and half, a commercial mixture of light cream and whole milk, only has 320 calories and 24 grams of fat. Replacing heavy cream with half and half lowers both the calories and the fat in a dish by more than 50 percent. However, it does not work well for making whipped cream, and it makes a thinner sauce than heavy cream when used as a thickener._"
> 
> Source: https://www.reference.com/food/can-half-half-substituted-heavy-cream-329bc93d813600a9#


I do the same. DH uses half and half in his coffee, so we always have it on hand.


----------



## bakechef (Feb 18, 2017)

Some stores here carry heavy cream, light cream and whipping cream.  Some (like mine) carry heavy whipping cream, light cream and whipping cream.  This confuses so many people, especially around the holidays when they are making dishes that are either new to them or ones that they only make once a year.

They are almost always skeptical when I tell them that in most cases heavy cream and whipping cream are interchangeable.  If they only knew how much experience I've had with cooking and baking with cream!


----------



## medtran49 (Feb 18, 2017)

We keep heavy cream for weeks and have never had it go bad, even after  opening.  It has a longer  expiration than milk does.  We don't  use a lot of milk so I'll keep cans of evaporated milk, which can be subbed out for whipping cream in SOME recipes, or mix heavy cream with water to replace milk instead of buying milk and usually ending up pouring some down the drain.


----------



## tenspeed (Feb 18, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> We keep heavy cream for weeks and have never had it go bad, even after  opening.  It has a longer  expiration than milk does.


I don't buy heavy cream very often, but all of the heavy cream I have seen in stores is ultra pasteurized, which has a longer shelf life than regular pasteurized.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 18, 2017)

If you live near a Trader Joe's, these little cartons are great to keep on hand in the pantry.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 18, 2017)

Here in Quebec, I 'believe' (but can't authenticate), it is required to put the MF on te cartons.  Too many people get confused with all the different names for cream.  
There is "Country Cream - Table Cream - Half n Half - Cooking Cream - Old Tyme Cream - Table Cream - Coffee Cream - and so many others I can't remember" - but with putting in the MF you have a much better idea of what it is.  
Our labels read 10%, 18%, 35% and that's about it! The additives also read just the same. Seeing as they don't need to list the quantities of the ingredients, they could possibly vary them, depending on what it's intended use is. I'm sure the Dairy's have very 'believable' explanations.  - If we were to ask.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 18, 2017)

Di...  my husband (ex) was born in Cross-in-Hand, Sussex.  Yup, have heard of and have had Devon Cream...  yum!  

The one I remember most was in a small village on our way to Land's End in Cornwall.  We hadn't had lunch and were discovering that all the little places were closed between 12:30 and 3 or 4 pm - we were starved by te time we found a place that had just opened....  but it was delicious.  I actually can't remember what it was I had the cream on but it was so good I kept ordering Devon Cream wherever we went!

could be why I'm lactose intolerant now...


----------

